# orient pacing bike



## kccomet (Dec 1, 2015)

check out the orient 5 seater on ebay. way cool chain rings. there cant be many of these left. i dont know how to post the link


----------



## catfish (Dec 1, 2015)

How about posting the link? 




kccomet said:


> check out the orient 5 seater on ebay. way cool chain rings. there cant be many of these left. i dont know how to post the link


----------



## catfish (Dec 1, 2015)

Found it.

http://www.ebay.com/itm/Rare-Origin...427750?hash=item3ab7f59366:g:H8UAAOSwxN5WXK9e

I think this was on ebay last year.


----------



## Dweber (Dec 1, 2015)

*Photo of Orient Pacer*






Thinning out the collection.


----------



## Freqman1 (Dec 1, 2015)

Obviously grips and some bar have been changed. What about seats and wheel set? Year? That is an awesome piece but you need some real estate to display it! V/r Shawn


----------



## DonChristie (Dec 1, 2015)

Nice ride! Didnt look at ebay yet. A couple of things fascinate me with this bike! Look at the sprocket size, gets progressively larger at the rear. I assume it somehow is beneficial to the drive train??
Are those 5 sets of kelly style adjustable handlebars? Cool!


----------



## bricycle (Dec 1, 2015)

make it a rear steer!


----------



## Sped Man (Dec 2, 2015)

It wouldn't fit in my garage. Wait one minute, I don't think it would fit in my house! Dam that thing is huge. I remember the original selling price being a lot less than $4500. Wasn't it located in California before?


----------



## hoofhearted (Dec 3, 2015)

*Shorty .....*

*Well, i'm not about to get the hacksaw and 
the welder out - but I would welcome the 'shorty' into my garage .....*


...............  patric


----------



## kccomet (Dec 3, 2015)

i believe the bike sold before for as much or more as the sellers opening bid. i love those chainrings


----------

